# When you don't wrinkle your face up like a sock puppet



## rupertbrooke

A brother to his sister:- When you don't wrinkle your face up like a sock puppet, you're kind of pretty.
how would I translate this into Turkish? Thanks in advance!


----------



## FlyingBird

rupertbrooke said:


> A brother to his sister:- When you don't wrinkle your face up like a sock puppet, you're kind of pretty.
> how would I translate this into Turkish? Thanks in advance!


İ don't think this sentence would have sense in turkish.


----------



## rupertbrooke

A sock puppet is a kukla made from a stocking. You put it on your hand and you can then use it to make strange faces. Does that help?


----------



## Black4blue

_Yüzünü çoraptan bir kukla gibi buruşturduğunda çok tatlı oluyorsun._


----------



## despair143

I can help with that, I think.
When you don't wrinkle your face up like a sock puppet, you're kind of pretty.
*Yüzünü bir çorap kuklası gibi kırıştırmadığında güzel oluyorsun.*

I used "*kırıştır*-" for "wrinkle", "ç*orap kuklası*" for "sock puppet" and "*güzel*" for "pretty" which means have a nice sight. You can use other adjectives like "*tatlı, şirin*" etc. if you meant "pretty" to be "cute".


----------



## WildWest

_"Çoraptan bir kukla gibi yüzünü buruşturmadığında/buruşturmadığın zaman/buruşturmadığın zamanlarda tatlı/hoş/güzel/sevimli/şirin oluyorsun."
_
I agree with despair143's translation, however, I added some other choices, which do not affect the meaning in any case. Secondly, I don't think "kind of" can be translated into Turkish, but that wouldn't make a difference in the meaning.


----------



## Reverence

About "kind of"... At first, it appears to mean "in a way" or "to an extent" most of the time, but it's actually a filler which serves more to keep the sentence flowing and less to flesh out the meaning. Its Turkish counterparts, such as "bir nevi" and "bir nebze" can't actually be used as fillers. It's almost impossible to squeeze such words into a sentence similar to the one above without sounding offensive.

_Yüzünü çorap kukla gibi buruşturmadığında, az buçuk sevimli oluyorsun.
_
Nah, that won't do. Let's try again:

_Yüzünü çorap kukla gibi buruşturmadığın zamanlarda, sevimli bile sayılırsın.
_
Gah!


----------



## rupertbrooke

Was, Black4blue, your buruşturdığında a typo for buruşturmadığında?


----------



## WildWest

rupertbrooke said:


> Was, Black4blue, your buruşturdığında a typo for buruşturmadığında?



Nope. It's just a simple mistake coming from not reading the question right, I suppose.


----------



## rupertbrooke

And the same, I suppose, would apply to az çok. Thanks, Reverence, for the benefit of your customary knowledge. Your comments on the meaning of 'kinda/sort of' as fillers in English that can't be translated into Turkish are timely. What does the word sayılır mean as a fıller? For example 'hoş bir çocuk, sayılır?'
Ah, the touches of humour, as ever!


----------



## Reverence

Anytime. "Sayılır" means "almost" or "could pass for". As you can imagine, it more or less ruins any compliment it squirms its way in.
- Kız güzel mi? (Is the girl beautiful?)
- Sayılır. (Kind of.)

Well, not much in the way of flattering. And "sayılır" in Turkish actually sounds worse than "kind of" in English in this context.


----------



## FlyingBird

İ also don't understand this word. So here are some sentences with 'sayılmak' that i found in google.

Kız arkadaşım beni aldatmış *sayılır* mı?
Erkek çok yakışıklı ama kız güzel *sayılmaz*.
Kamu yararı yok *sayılıyor*.

So how would you translate it here? Also is it possible that 'sayılmak' have any connection with 'sayı' which mean number?

Şimdiden teşekkür ediyorum.


----------



## Reverence

FlyingBird said:


> İ also don't understand this word. So here are some sentences with 'sayılmak' that i found in google.
> 
> Kız arkadaşım beni aldatmış *sayılır* mı?
> Erkek çok yakışıklı ama kız güzel *sayılmaz*.
> Kamu yararı yok *sayılıyor*.
> 
> So how would you translate it here? Also is it possible that 'sayılmak' have any connection with 'sayı' which mean number?
> 
> Şimdiden teşekkür ediyorum.



_Saymak _literally means _to count_, so _sayılmak _is _to be counted_. When you say, "Kız arkadaşım beni aldatmış sayılır mı?" you're asking whether what your girlfriend did counts as cheating. When you say, "Kız güzel sayılmaz", you mean the girl doesn't count as a beautiful one. In other words, she can't be considered beautiful. _Yok saymak_, on the other hand, is a compound verb in itself and means _to ignore_. "Kamu yararı yok sayılıyor" means public interest is neglected.


----------



## FlyingBird

Reverence said:


> _Saymak _literally means _to count_, so _sayılmak _is _to be counted_. When you say, "Kız arkadaşım beni aldatmış sayılır mı?" you're asking whether what your girlfriend did counts as cheating. When you say, "Kız güzel sayılmaz", you mean the girl doesn't count as a beautiful one. In other words, she can't be considered beautiful. _Yok saymak_, on the other hand, is a compound verb in itself and means _to ignore_. "Kamu yararı yok sayılıyor" means public interest is neglected.


Yardımınız için teşekkürler.


----------

